

World's Largest ePaper E Ink Sign Unveiled at UN Headquarters - polskibus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnb4tFK4I90

======
polskibus
More information available here:
[http://www.mpicosys.com/news06.html](http://www.mpicosys.com/news06.html)

------
warpech
Amazing alternative to LCD displays. If only they could make the frames
smaller

